# Bachmann DD40AX



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a older Bachmann Plus ( Pre-Spectrum ) DD40AX and when I dissambled it to lube it and now it won't go back together! I lost 4 different parts! Are the new ones any better? I'm plain scared of Bachmann now! If they'll replace it, I'll let somebody add MT coupler's to it!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What parts did you lose?
and why did you go and do a thing like that for!:laugh:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not sure I guess! Its been a noisy runner and never had the chance to really lube it up real good. Its those springs the help center up the motors. Then, I lost a drive shaft. I emailed the tech center.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyco Man,
Good news and bad news. First the good news..... if they don't make replacement parts then you can send it to Bachmann for an updated replacement. Bad news.....it's still not a Spectrum class engine. I just got a new one not loud but the bachmann decoder was crap. Track is clean and would not make it around my track without several pushes. All other engines worked just fine same section of track. The new DD40 is a pretty good runner for the $79 I paid for it. Plenty of room in the fuel tank for 1 or 2 oval speakers. 2 motors but not all wheel drive. If you really want a better DD40 wait till december or so.....Athearn is making one...available for preorder at Internet model trains for $262 DCC ready (not onboard) no sound.
-Art


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

In N? Interesting. Rather see the Big Boy and Challenger brought back! I looked at Mark's N encyclopedia and he says its such a big improvement. The newest run I hear is much easier to install knuckle couplers on.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

No not in N sorry to get you excited. I misunderstood.
-Art


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Art,
Yea those are two differnt animals in N and HO!
You say your HO DDA40X was not all wheel drive? How many wheels are driven? I only have the Athearn DD40's and mine have all 8 axles powered.


----------

